# training over fifty



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

i dig weight enjoy weight training. i think it helps build bone mass, and also promotes tendon strength...

hers's me in a vid having fun with my local gym...


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

training in the winter...


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

like the ice


----------

